# What Language Would You Speak?



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

If you could download any one language into your brain, which would it be?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

German, I guess. Maybe Spanish, for practical reasons.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

do we still keep our knowledge of any other languages we already know or are they forgotten and we only know this one we choose?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Of Course. You keep everything.



tea111red said:


> German, I guess. Maybe Spanish, for practical reasons.


I chose Mandarin since it's the future. While Korean would be my second choice. I love South Korea.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Japanese because Kawaii desu. 

Plus I could play Fire Emblem Fates without having to wait until 2016 because Japan apparently hates the West. That'd be nice.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Japanese mainly so I can read mangas, watch anime, and play games, without waiting for the English version. There's this one manga series in particular that has been translated by fans, but has never actually been printed in English. I want to own the physical copies so badly, but they only have it in Japanese. :c I'm still holding out, in hopes of one day they'll print it in English. 

My second choice would be Tagalog since I'm half Filipino.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

In that case I'll go German. Spent a year trying to learn German and left without knowing a single word. so just download it into my brain baby.


----------



## islanders (Dec 15, 2014)

Mandarin, I took a course for it at my old university and I loved it, just couldn't handle going to class at 9 AM everyday.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Spanish because it's the most common language other than English where I live and it'd help me get a slightly less terrible job.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Arabic


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Depends, english has very good material to read, books in english are always updated more regularly in any field of science at least.

Russia has some of the best computer hackers.

If farsi can land me a job on the intel field, would be farsi.


----------



## minasaki96 (Jun 13, 2015)

I would learn Italian so I could speak to my grandma in Italy easier  Its cool to see many people want to learn Japanese! I didn't know many people were interested in my mother tongue.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

joked35 said:


> Arabic


So you can update your signature to "Oh Ala ..." ? :lol


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

sajs said:


> So you can update your signature to "Oh Ala ..." ? :lol


I don't get it.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

It's close between French, Cantonese, and Mandarin for me. But I'll go with Cantonese because it's my dad's native tongue, which I never learned.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> Spanish because it's the most common language other than English where I live and it'd help me get a slightly less terrible job.


^This. Plus, I love it. I really enjoyed taking Spanish classes in the past and regret not pursuing it further.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

joked35 said:


> I don't get it.


Don't arabs say "Ala" instead of "god" ?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

sajs said:


> Don't arabs say "Ala" instead of "god" ?


Allah.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Allah.


Oh, yes, but in spanish we write Alá.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ Of Course. You keep everything.
> 
> I chose Mandarin since it's the future. While Korean would be my second choice. I love South Korea.





islanders said:


> Mandarin, I took a course for it at my old university and I loved it, just couldn't handle going to class at 9 AM everyday.





fanatic203 said:


> It's close between French, Cantonese, and Mandarin for me. But I'll go with Cantonese because it's my dad's native tongue, which I never learned.


u guys make me v happy

as for me i would go with czech, or maybe russian, because i have no grounding in the slavic languages and it would be hard for me to learn.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Japanese so that I can read all the manga I want, and talk to my Japanese friends in Japanese.


----------



## Jack365 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mandarin for me. Any one else trying to learn this?


----------



## Wystan11 (Jul 3, 2015)

Japanese. I hate not being able to understand and wreading subtitles..and it sounds cool to me ears!


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Fluent English


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

"Farsi" sounds like my last name. Let's go with that. Plus I have a Persian friend, it'd be fun to talk to her in her family's language.


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

Maybe French
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

I chose Japanese too, would like to travel there at some point.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

There's so many to choose from.. But I'll say French or Japanese. Or be weird and say Hebrew because it's so far from what I know or Aramaic, start interpreting those scrolls correctly. I guess Arabic is the closest to Hebrew on the poll. So yeah, Japanese or al arabia.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Japanese. Though something like French or Russian would be more useful, they would be relatively easy for me to learn. Japanese must be one of the hardest languages to get into from scratch, at least if you want to read and write. It would also, I'm assuming, make Chinese a little easier.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Farsi because its such an elegant sounding language.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

I chose Chinese because it's the most commonly spoken but Spanish would probably be more useful in my area. I'd like to learn both eventually tbh, maybe Japanese as well so I can read manga without waiting but it's not really commonly spoken outside of Japan and I don't ever want to live there [would like to visit though] so my priority is on the other two.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing. I don't want to speak.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Disregarding usefulness: Korean
Taking usefulness into consideration: Mandarin

I really like both, but I'm in love with how Korean sounds.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

The binary language of moisture vaporators x|


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Disregarding usefulness: Korean
> Taking usefulness into consideration: Mandarin
> 
> I really like both, but I'm in love with how Korean sounds.


What you said is what I couldn't think to say.

And yeah, Korean sounds so melodic to the ears. It's such a happy sounding language.


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

Icelandic! Im half icelandic, so I think it would be cool to know


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Dothraki 4 sure


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

alienjunkie said:


> Dothraki 4 sure


Alright, world, I need to see Game of Thrones.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> What you said is what I couldn't think to say.
> 
> *And yeah, Korean sounds so melodic to the ears.* It's such a happy sounding language.


Disagreed. It's not pleasant to my ears.


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Japanese...cause anime


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

M0rbid said:


> Disagreed. It's not pleasant to my ears.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

French or Spanish seems like the most useful. Or I'd invent my own language to get imprinted into my brain.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Chinese, japanese and korean. I also would like to learn sign language, because of eventuell work.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

I chose "other"

The language would be Zulu - the most widely spoken language in South Africa.

But if I could choose more languages, it would be Tswana (another indigenous language in SA) and German. I just really like the sound of German.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

TBT its better to be a master at one language than know few languages at a retard level..


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lotta weeaboos on this site.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Portuguese or Japanese. I already speak Japanese but I speak it like a 7 year old. Portuguese I only understand like maybe 25% of what is said but can't speak at all.

Those are my favorite cultures, Brazil and Japan. I know Spanish is more useful but I like Brazilian culture more than Spanish American or whatever. Portuguese sounds cooler too. Spanish sounds sort of dorky and the men all have high pitched voices.


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

Arabic cause I like the way it sounds.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Japan is winning. How'd I not see this coming?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

French to make myself a true Canadian, Spanish to travel South America, or Persian to really engage their poetry


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Actually I like to be able to speak fish.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Voted french, because france seems cool. But i would preferably want to know flawless english tbh. I've studied it at school for like 10 years, but i'm not perfect at it. I want to be completely fluent. Accents included, so many cool accents  fyi i already know fluent swedish since it's my native language. It's an ugly language, not worth learning, trust me.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Latin, because it's awesome, even though it is, for all intents and purposes, quite "dead"; Spanish, because it's a world language and would therefore be very useful to know, and then Gaelic because it just sounds catchy. Also Icelandic. I already speak fluent Dutch (no idea why anyone not living here would want to speak that though, but hey) and near-fluent/fluent English.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd love to be able to speak Arabic.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd like to learn German and Russian.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

German mainly because it seems more realistic that I'd go there on holidays and hear more people speak it and stuff. On the other hand, learning Japanese would be pretty damn awesome as well...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Korean is a really nice sounding language, Mandarin and Spanish would be more practical though, I've already learnt some Japanese so I might as well continue to teach myself that one... When I stop putting that off, I'd also like to learn German. Russian, Finnish, Gaelic and Icelandic would all also be cool. Polish would have its uses where I currently live. Thai has a pretty looking alphabet.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Hmmm, I minored in Russian at my old university, but my new school absolutely has no Russian programs so I had to drop that minor.







With the decent-sized Russian population in my town, it's possible to achieve fluency within the next few years but if I need to choose a minor in another language due to career aspirations, maybe I should choose Arabic. It's difficult as hell but I like how it sounds.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

one weird thing i've noticed with koreans is that, they all sound like they are picking a fight. like seriously they can be the most sweet and soft-spoken people when they are speaking in english, but the minute they switch to korean they all sound like this:


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

I didn't want to say Spanish because that seems like too obvious an answer so I chose French. I think it would also be cool to know a weird dialect that most people are unaware of.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

bad baby said:


> one weird thing i've noticed with koreans is that, they all sound like they are picking a fight. like seriously they can be the most sweet and soft-spoken people when they are speaking in english, but the minute they switch to korean they all sound like this:


Lol I remember this


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

^^i would love to know how to speak neapolitan because it sounds so sassy but adorable at the same time.



acidicwithpanic said:


> Lol I remember this


yea it was huge. and there were so many remakes of it lol


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

bad baby said:


> ^^i would love to know how to speak neapolitan because it sounds so sassy but adorable at the same time.


My grandmother spoke the Sicilian dialect of Italian which sounds very different from standard Italian in my opinion.

My grandfather was from Tuscany which is the region that formed the basis for standard Italian. He found it easy to learn other Romance languages like French and Spanish but could not understand my grandmother's Sicilian dialect! They just spoke English at home.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Agricola said:


> My grandmother spoke the Sicilian dialect of Italian which sounds very different from standard Italian in my opinion.
> 
> My grandfather was from Tuscany which is the region that formed the basis for standard Italian. He found it easy to learn other Romance languages like French and Spanish but could not understand my grandmother's Sicilian dialect! They just spoke English at home.


couldn't they just speak standard italian to each other lol?

and i've never heard either dialect before so i had to look them up on youtube. to my ears sicilian sounds almost like romanian or czech with random italian words mixed into it. and from wikipedia (which calls it sicilian _language_):



> Ethnologue (see below for more detail) describes Sicilian as being "distinct enough from Standard Italian to be considered a separate language" (Gordon).


i've always thought the difference between a dialect and a language is that the former doesn't have its own written form, but i guess that doesn't apply to dialects that use the latin alphabet where everything can just be spelled out just like in a standard language.


----------



## galathea (Jul 11, 2015)

German. I love how it sounds. Spanish is my native language along with Catalan. My English is not perfect but I'm working on it


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Why latin of course then I'd read a mc donalds menu in latin to impress some weirdos :stu


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

In my opinion, one can learn a language effortlessly, or without even noticing by practicing the basics of it with people who speak it perfectly. This is my experience with English. By the age of 10, I only had learned a few basic English words and phrases from school as I found the language difficult to learn, but at the same age I curiously decided to practice my very limited English with English-speaking people, online sadly, and I was terrible at it but in 2-3 years of practicing, I pretty much could express any thoughts in English easily. 2 years later, I became somewhat more knowledgeable in English language and its grammars than the average American person.

Best of all, I didn't feel like I put any real effort into this accomplishment. While the worst of all, I can't seem to be able to speak English orally, it's because I never tried to before.

I'd love to learn Latin, even though the language is considered dead, but Latin has a great history as it belongs to a very broad family of languages (Indo-European) and I appreciate this aspect.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Ebonics


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Japanese, it sounds awesome._


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Finnish. All the best black metal is from Finland.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Buckyx said:


> language of girl who likes me lol


Which is?:serious:


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

Old Norse


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I'd like to learn Russian. It'll be very useful in here. Also I'd like to learn Cantonese and Latin, too. There are words which are derived from Arabic and Persian, used in here but it's impossible for me to understand any of those languages. Learning them properly would be good, too.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

i want to learn Polish tho. I know 1-10. Yedem dva sssh sshtery pyench ssshees sieden osidem jievench jieshench. Oops i forgot the spelling lol


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd like to learn Arabic. I started a while back, but lost motivation cause it's so difficult :/ But definitely still hope to pick it up some day.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*so sorry Latin is not on the list*

without knowing until recently

Latin might be the reason I don't get on with people

also SQL

ultimate structure! Condensed. English has too many words.
I shouldn't criticise English or how people use it.

eg. *maybe it's the* hairs on my chest that make me uncomfortable; not the cat's when it's on my furniture

Latin: labor omnia vincit. Romani. imperatives

cat hairs

We don't need pronouns. That sentence has too many words. 
I'd never start an English sentence with a subject being me or the other person. Not Him or it's or it or them or but or and or because or why.
prepositions are a waste of space & people use 'em wrong

Dative
(in Latin, Greek, German, and other languages) denoting a case of nouns and pronouns, and words in grammatical agreement with them, indicating an indirect object or recipient.

In grammar, genitive (abbreviated gen;[1] also called the possessive case or second case) is the grammatical case that marks a noun as modifying another noun. It often marks a noun as being the possessor of another noun;[2] however, it can also indicate various other relationships than possession: certain verbs may take arguments in the genitive case, and it may have adverbial uses (see Adverbial genitive).

Placing the modifying noun in the genitive case is one way to indicate that two nouns are related in a genitive construction. Modern English typically does not morphologically mark nouns for a genitive case in order to indicate a genitive construction; instead, it uses either the ** ' *s clitic or a preposition (usually of). However, the personal pronouns do have distinct possessive forms. There are various other ways to indicate a genitive construction, as well. For example, many Afroasiatic languages place the head noun (rather than the modifying noun) in the construct state.

Depending on the language, specific varieties of genitive-noun-main-noun relationships may include:

possession (see possessive case, possessed case):
inalienable possession ("Janet's height", "Janet's existence", "Janet's long fingers")
alienable possession ("Janet's jacket", "Janet's drink")
relationship indicated by the noun being modified ("Janet's husband")
composition (see Partitive):
substance ("a wheel of cheese")
elements ("a group of men")
source ("a portion of the food")
participation in an action:
as an agent ("She benefited from her father's love") - this is called the subjective genitive (Compare "Her father loved her", where Her father is the subject.)
as a patient ("the love of music") - this is called the objective genitive (Compare "She loves music", where music is the object.)
origin ("men of Rome")
reference ("the capital of the Republic" or "the Republic's capital")
description ("man of honour", "day of reckoning")
compounds ("doomsday" ("doom's day"), Scottish Gaelic "ball coise" = "football", where "coise" = gen. of "cas", "foot")
apposition (Japanese ふじの山 (Fuji no Yama), "Mount Fuji"; Latin urbs Romae ("city of Rome"))
Depending on the language, some of the relationships mentioned above have their own distinct cases different from the genitive.

Possessive pronouns are distinct pronouns, found in Indo-European languages such as English, that function like pronouns inflected in the genitive. They are considered separate pronouns if contrasting to languages where pronouns are regularly inflected in the genitive. For example, English my is either a separate possessive adjective or an irregular genitive of I, while in Finnish, for example, minun is regularly agglutinated from minu- "I" and -n (genitive).


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Korean and Japanese.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Bump for the newbies.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I know that Mandarin would be very useful, but I don't like it lol.. so I'd go with German.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Chinese and Arabic.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> If you could download any one language into your brain, which would it be?


 Oh I'd be fuqed if I had to "download" a new language. Because the way my brain works is that it rejects anything it doesn't want. Doesn't matter how you try to cram it in there. If the brain don't want it, it just ain't happening.

Anyway, I'm fine with English. It's taken me 40 years to get halfway proficient at it and I still can't talk without tripping over words. Most of these people with other languages? I just don't get it. When they have some kind of translator they'll talk for ten minutes and the subtitle will say "Hello. My name is Roberto and I'm pleased to meet you". I'm like "Damn! Don't tell me about your day Roberto! I don't have a week!"

From what I understand, English doesn't do nuance too well compared to some of the other more verbose languages but I'll trade that for concise.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

It would be Russian...just like the way they talk, sounds awesome.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

English


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I would want to learn Russian. Can anyone teach me..


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Welsh.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Fangirl96 said:


> Voted french, because france seems cool. But i would preferably want to know flawless english tbh. I've studied it at school for like 10 years, but i'm not perfect at it. I want to be completely fluent. Accents included, so many cool accents  fyi i already know fluent swedish since it's my native language. It's an ugly language, not worth learning, trust me.


Lol it's been a year since i wrote this and my answer is so different now. I've been trying to slowly learn korean for a few months now. I only know a word here and there so far and i can read hangul. But i will keep studying. It would also be really cool to know japanese and mandarin. Love all 3 languages.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

My fascination with Katya Zamolodchikova makes me want to learn Russian.


----------

